# Alcohol consumption up?



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

Almost everyone posting on Facebook mentions that when they went shopping they purchased some form of alcoholic beverage. Do you think it is because of COVID isolation boredom?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2020)

Every cloud has a silver lining!


----------



## chic (Apr 19, 2020)

That's a no brainer.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 19, 2020)

*Alcohol consumption up?
Yep......*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> *Alcohol consumption up?
> Yep......View attachment 100130*


Mine is.  Not by a lot, but nevertheless...


----------



## Ronni (Apr 19, 2020)

Mine was up a bit before I was forced to stay with my daughter. It’s dropped since then. I think it’s because drinking for me isn’t a solitary activity. 

Ron and I would always share a cocktail or drink in the aftermoon. My daughter and her hubs drink, but it’s random, just when they feel like It, which seems to have more to do with what they’ve having for dinner (beer with pizza for example) than a drink just to relax or be sociable.


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

Here in New York State, only beer is sold in grocery or convenience stores. To buy wine or any other alcohol, you have to go to a licensed liquor store. However, alcohol is something I don't even think about when shopping.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2020)

It must be up. Domestic abuse has shot up.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 19, 2020)

I did buy me a bottle of Baileys the other day.  Two shots over ice help me sleep.  A bottle lasts me forever.  My sister makes sure she buys extra Jack when she goes to Sam's in Louisiana.  She always has at least 2 extra bottles on hand.  But she lives in rural Louisiana and no local liquor stores close by.  She stocks up at Sams on everything and just has to purchase fresh bread, milk and eggs locally.


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...41bc3c-7430-11ea-87da-77a8136c1a6d_story.html


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 19, 2020)

Yes a bit more but never more than one drink a day and half shot at that. I am not much of a drinker. Not food either as I have lost a pound.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2020)

You think?

I’m not really a drinker myself. I have the occasional drink but it’s very occasional.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 19, 2020)

Dunno - mine is stable, might be good for those who sell peace pipe tobacco as well.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 19, 2020)

Never much of a drinker but the Irish Creme settles my gut once in a while....doesnt take much liquor to put me in a stuper, lol....
dont like beer either.....
looks like the booze is really needed for the 20-50 age group trying to deal with the stress of it all.....


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Never much of a drinker but the Irish Creme settles my gut once in a while....doesnt take much liquor to put me in a stuper, lol....
> dont like beer either.....
> looks like the booze is really needed for the 20-50 age group trying to deal with the stress of it all.....


Ditto. The odd baileys. Hate beer; always have.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2020)

Bailey's is just an excuse for more dessert, imo. 

I'm more of a wino. But a gin and tonic once in a great while is nice, too.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Bailey's is just an excuse for more dessert, imo.


Sure is. Any excuse for more dessert  
.... but it’s a real kick ass dessert.  along with my special brownies


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2020)

On our news they said that alcohol weakens the immune system so people shouldn't be drinking too much at this time. With a lowered immunity it's easier to get sick including the virus.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 19, 2020)

My alcohol intake is up but so are my nerves.


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

I just saddens me that people reach for the bottle when they experience any stress.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> I just saddens me that people reach for the bottle when they experience any stress.


There's a difference between "reaching for the bottle when experiencing any stress" and enjoying a glass of wine or a beer (or whatever) a bit more often because you're doing a lot more cooking that pairs well with those beverages, or merely because doing so relaxes you a bit.

I view my glass of wine every other day or so as less harmful to my body than indulging in potatoes, pasta, bread, mac n cheese, fried chicken, bacon (yeah, I went there), pancakes, chocolate, pastry, and other "comfort foods" that we know aren't healthy. Sometimes our jangled nerves need a bit of soothing. 

We're all living in glass houses these days. There's no need to start throwing stones at each other's coping mechanisms.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> I just saddens me that people reach for the bottle when they experience any stress.


Everyone handles stress differently and folks have different things they turn to in order to assist.

I personally prefer a cocktail to a tranquilizer or a glass of wine to taking out my stress on a loved one.

We all do different things as an aid to reduce the level of stress we’re dealing with depending on a huge array of factors. I’d prefer an extra drink to an extra 20 pounds of weight gain or sleepless nights or chronic diarrhea. (‘Scuse the TMI, I’m trying to make a point )

You make it sound (“reaching for the bottle”) like a desperate measure, something shameful or improper. Maybe that wasn’t your intent, but it reads like that. Also sounds a bit holier than thou. And again that may just be my interpretation. 

I don’t consider my margarita or glass of wine something to be ashamed of, but rather Im grateful I can achieve a measure of relaxation in these very harsh times with so simple a remedy.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2020)

@Ronni, I think you and I were typing our very similar responses at the same time.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 20, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @Ronni, I think you and I were typing our very similar responses at the same time.


We absolutely were!!  Great minds @StarSong, great minds.....


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> I just saddens me that people reach for the bottle when they experience any stress.



Another thing too, you are basing this on not having any knowledge as to how much we are intaking. I put a mere 20 ml in 12 oz of soda pop. For me the increase is to 40 ml in the same 12 oz of soda. Sometimes it's one drink. Sometimes it's two. It's mainly to help calm my nerves. Not to get blitzed. And everyone does truly have different ways of coping. I'd rather have a drink than stuff 52 cupcakes down my pie hole. Even though I love cupcakes. 
At the end of the day, if one or two drinks keeps me from freaking out because I had to pass two COVID patients in the hall at work...then I'm doing that.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 20, 2020)

AA better find additional meeting places by the end of the year because they'll be at capacity soon. 

Also just a note but when I cut my alcohol consumption down at least 1/2 the number of bed wridden illnesses and sick days were cut down to almost nothing. Too much alcohol will compromise immune system along with ones innards/internal organs. Kidney and liver patients unite.


----------

